# Solved: Google Search Slow in IE and Firefox



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

My computer is brutally slow to search on Google in both IE and Firefox. You type in what you want to search then you wait for 3 or 4 seconds or so while it displays a white page, then FINALLY the search results appear. It used to be instant.

My question is, how can I fix this? Is this malware? I've used combofix and have done a quick scan in malwarebytes. Nothing works!

Thanks.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Cleared out the caches? Disabled add-ons?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hey there  were you ever able to resolve this?


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

Cheeseball81 said:


> Hey there  were you ever able to resolve this?


Hi! Sorry for my delayed response.

THANK YOU so much! This fixed it! I had an ad blocker and I disabled that and I also cleared the cache and it seems to be running a lot faster now.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

You're welcome! Glad to hear it!


----------

